# I'm here!!! Finally! :)



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, after 2 years of being with my bf... I have finally taken the plunge.... Although it's only for 3 months to start with.... But here I am ( Toledo )! My first Xmas out of England but it's ok... Got my supplies of Paxo! Lol xxx


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

Good for you hope all goes well and the xmas dinner is a success.

Dave


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad you made it! I enjoyed your posts...very realistic, no 'Oh I'm going to live the Spanish dream' stuff.
Keep us posted as to how you get on. It would be interesting to read your no-frills account of life in Spain.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

DaveandLiz said:


> Good for you hope all goes well and the xmas dinner is a success. Dave


Thank you! I don't know the traditional Xmas dinner here.... But I'm hoping a bit of Paxo and Yorkshire pus will enhance it??! Lol x


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Glad you made it! I enjoyed your posts...very realistic, no 'Oh I'm going to live the Spanish dream' stuff. Keep us posted as to how you get on. It would be interesting to read your no-frills account of life in Spain.


Well, my no frills account so far.... Love the fact I can watch movies in original!! With spanish subtitles of course!!! Lol xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sarakas said:


> Well, my no frills account so far.... Love the fact I can watch movies in original!! With spanish subtitles of course!!! Lol xxx


What!!! You mean you aren't watching obscure Spanish art-house movies and reading classics of Spanish literature in the original -Spanish original, that is
Shame on you. Back you go to S****horpe


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Talking of Paxo ! I remember a Xmas in Spain when my sis in law had just moved there , no turkeys appeared to be available intact but the parts thereof were. So we bought the component parts and Frankenstein the turkey as he was fondly known worked a treat for Xmas dinner as we placed him in oven with said parts in the right place ! My kids often refer to that particular turkey !


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I moved to Madrid with my Spanish girlfriend (now wife) nearly 11 years ago, and have never spent a Christmas day in Spain. The deal is we spend Christmas in the UK and both New Year's Eve and Reyes in Spain. Which works out pretty well because Christmas day is a bigger deal in the UK and new year's eve is a bigger deal in Spain, while Reyes doesn't even exist in the UK.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

sarakas said:


> Thank you! I don't know the traditional Xmas dinner here.... But I'm hoping a bit of Paxo and Yorkshire pus will enhance it??! Lol x


Quite often it's seafood so good luck with the Yorkshire puds and Paxo!


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> What!!! You mean you aren't watching obscure Spanish art-house movies and reading classics of Spanish literature in the original -Spanish original, that is Shame on you. Back you go to S****horpe


Not yet! Lol.... I'm from Weybridge! Give me a chance!!! ; ) xx 

Starting with the TV commercials first! X


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

maureen47 said:


> Talking of Paxo ! I remember a Xmas in Spain when my sis in law had just moved there , no turkeys appeared to be available intact but the parts thereof were. So we bought the component parts and Frankenstein the turkey as he was fondly known worked a treat for Xmas dinner as we placed him in oven with said parts in the right place ! My kids often refer to that particular turkey !


I prefer chicken! Result!! Lol xx


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Chopera said:


> I moved to Madrid with my Spanish girlfriend (now wife) nearly 11 years ago, and have never spent a Christmas day in Spain. The deal is we spend Christmas in the UK and both New Year's Eve and Reyes in Spain. Which works out pretty well because Christmas day is a bigger deal in the UK and new year's eve is a bigger deal in Spain, while Reyes doesn't even exist in the UK.


This is the three kings day?? Present day????? Lol x


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Quite often it's seafood so good luck with the Yorkshire puds and Paxo!


Eeeeek! Think that won't work so well! Haha x


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

sarakas said:


> This is the three kings day?? Present day????? Lol x


Yup - and if you spend Christmas in the UK you have the possibility of buying all the presents for Reyes in the UK sales


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, whilst I can buy Paxo and a range of other British stuffing mixes I make my own and have done for years, and to be honest I think it's even easier than Paxo and bags more flavour. Christmas dinner is the one thing I haven't changed since moving here and we have everything we used to have in UK but often with better quality veg. Miss the King Edwards and Maris Piper but Lidl's red skinned pots do very nicely and we are awash with parsnips, red cabbage and sprouts as well as the other bits - such as turnips, swede, leeks and quark form making a delicious under the skin stuffing. But hey, why am I saying all this??? Christmas is still 9 Fridays away. WHAT??? Only 9 aaaarggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sarakas said:


> Not yet! Lol.... I'm from Weybridge! Give me a chance!!! ; ) xx
> 
> Starting with the TV commercials first! X


Weybridge is posh.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I thought you were already here, but congratulations anyway!

You can put the Paxo away if you're going to have a Spanish Christmas. On the other hand the big family meal is usually late on Christmas Eve (22:00 - 24:00 ish) so maybe you could do turkey/ chicken and stuffing for the following day??
As I think someone else said, you could have a problem getting a large turkey, but if you speak to whoever you get chicken from now they may be able to order you one in time for Christmas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have always gone for parts. Certain people prefer breast, others leg so it is easier to buy an assortment of parts and cook them buried in a bed of stuffing. Saves all that lengthy cooking time and you don't have a heap of bones of the carcase to dispose of - given up on boiling up to make stock/soup. We have had chicken in preference to turkey for years. SWMBO finds turkey is too dry.


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems with most of my posts... We end up talking about food! Haha


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Weybridge is posh.


One tries!!! Not that it matters here.... No one can understand me and my posh basic spanish! LOL x


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I thought you were already here, but congratulations anyway! You can put the Paxo away if you're going to have a Spanish Christmas. On the other hand the big family meal is usually late on Christmas Eve (22:00 - 24:00 ish) so maybe you could do turkey/ chicken and stuffing for the following day?? As I think someone else said, you could have a problem getting a large turkey, but if you speak to whoever you get chicken from now they may be able to order you one in time for Christmas


Was meant to be here in September but after a routine operation, I got an infection and was re- admitted for two weeks! ( x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarakas said:


> Was meant to be here in September but after a routine operation, I got an infection and was re- admitted for two weeks! ( x


Oh dear!
Still you're here now, and I hope you're here fit, healthy and happy


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh dear! Still you're here now, and I hope you're here fit, healthy and happy


Funny you should say that.... Was just checking my wound and saw a black thing, thinking it was a scab I thought I would gently pull it with a pair of tweezers.... Turns out that it's a piece of my stich that has not been taken out properly!! Now waiting for my bf to return from work so we can go to the hospital or doctor so they can take it out!!! Time for a little cry I think!! X


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sarakas said:


> !!! Time for a little cry I think!! X


Or a G&T, according to taste and availability.....


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Or a G&T, according to taste and availability.....


Already have drink in hand! 

Do they have the equivalent Of a walk in centre or is it only casualty or see a doctor?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

sarakas said:


> Already have drink in hand!
> 
> Do they have the equivalent Of a walk in centre or is it only casualty or see a doctor?


Go to urgencias at your local hospital (assuming you've regsitered?)


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Chopera said:


> Go to urgencias at your local hospital (assuming you've regsitered?)


Only been here a week and only staying for 3 months- do I still need to registrar?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

sarakas said:


> Only been here a week and only staying for 3 months- do I still need to registrar?


You probably won't be able to since you're not paying social security. I think there's some EU form you can fill out/EU health insurance card you can apply for though. I'm not too familar with the details.

Edit: http://www.e111.org.uk/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you got your EHIC? That might do.
I read that Andalucia never turns away anyone needing medical attention, don't know about where you are.

Usually, stitches just kind of dissolve, in my experience at least.
But I guess it depends on which part of your anatomy has been sewn up....


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Have you got your EHIC? That might do. I read that Andalucia never turns away anyone needing medical attention, don't know about where you are. Usually, stitches just kind of dissolve, in my experience at least. But I guess it depends on which part of your anatomy has been sewn up....


In Toledo- EHIC card and passport was all I needed. 

Had a cyst removed from my neck, not that is was hurting me or a massive lump in my neck but to prevent it from turning cancerous in the future. 

They used both types of stitches, seems they forgot this one!! Had fun screaming whilst they tried to take it out- had got stuck in my ( then was ) healed wound and had a knot on the end of it..... Just to make it more painful and difficult to remove!!! 

Time for a vino tinto!!! X


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm having a small (Spanish size) brandy in sympathy with you. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems to me you've been stitched up.....

eep:


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

thrax said:


> I'm having a small (Spanish size) brandy in sympathy with you. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems to me you've been stitched up..... eep:


Boom Boom!! Haha! For that really bad joke.... Have another brandy! X


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sarakas said:


> Only been here a week and only staying for 3 months- do I still need to registrar?


no you don't have to register if you're only staying 3 months - it' only if you're staying longer than that, that you are obliged to

so you can just use your EHIC & passport


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no you don't have to register if you're only staying 3 months - it' only if you're staying longer than that, that you are obliged to so you can just use your EHIC & passport


That's what I thought- mind you, they never asked when I arrived into Spain.... For all they know I could've been here longer OR does they're system link up and that's why they ask for your passport? 

Personally I would like to think yes. X


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sarakas said:


> That's what I thought- mind you, they never asked when I arrived into Spain.... For all they know I could've been here longer OR does they're system link up and that's why they ask for your passport?
> 
> Personally I would like to think yes. X


no - the passport is just for ID

but once you use your EHIC, the number will be in the computer system - & the UK is billed for the treatment

if you use it too often or over an extended period, then the system here will quite possibly/probably decide that you are resident &/or the UK system will, & refuse to pick up the bill

this happened to us when my dad came to visit us & became ill - the doctors here said he mustn't travel at all, so he had to stay

just before the 3 month mark we started the paperwork to get him registered as resident - contacted the DWP for his S1 etc etc, but it took a bit of persuading to get him to agree to all of it

at the 3 month mark the hospital rang & said that we had to start paying - by then he was on oxygen therapy at home

I explained that we had asked for the S1 & so on, so they gave us some leeway - it took ages & ages & ages for it to come through!

eventually the S1 came through a few days after he sadly died

they _could _have billed us for the treatment & hospital stay - but they didn't


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hey sarakas!
I was looking through old threads and saw this one. Are you still here? What did you think of living in Spain?


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey sarakas! I was looking through old threads and saw this one. Are you still here? What did you think of living in Spain?


Hey! No, unfortunately not- came back to UK ( Windsor ) end of February to have my wisdom teeth out- in two weeks time now!! Scared!!!! Got a job here and saving for my 6,000€ to move back to Madrid. Absolutely loved my 3 months there. People are really nice there and really welcomed me. Looks like me and the OH are gonna get married next year or the year after- he keeps banging on about marriage but hasn't given me the ring yet!! Hahaha. It's gonna be tough as I know that I won't get a job there but that's life! He's got a steady job in the GC so we will be ok. 

Thanks for asking PW xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sarakas said:


> Hey! No, unfortunately not- came back to UK ( Windsor ) end of February to have my wisdom teeth out- in two weeks time now!! Scared!!!! Got a job here and saving for my 6,000€ to move back to Madrid. Absolutely loved my 3 months there. People are really nice there and really welcomed me. Looks like me and the OH are gonna get married next year or the year after- he keeps banging on about marriage but hasn't given me the ring yet!! Hahaha. It's gonna be tough as I know that I won't get a job there but that's life! He's got a steady job in the GC so we will be ok.
> 
> Thanks for asking PW xxxx


Lovely!
Are the person who was in Seseña in Toledo?

Anyway, good luck to you and your GC, hope it all work out


----------



## sarakas (Feb 5, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lovely! Are the person who was in Seseña in Toledo? Anyway, good luck to you and your GC, hope it all work out



Yep! That's me! Thank you xx


----------

